
NASA scientists detect evidence of parallel universe where time runs backward - mgamache
https://nypost.com/2020/05/19/nasa-finds-evidence-of-parallel-universe-where-time-runs-backward-report/
======
PaulHoule
That's a strange way to think about it.

More likely it was a dark matter particle (e.g. WIMP) that just happened to
interact with the earth on the way out.

Since they didn't find sparticles at the LHC and the parameters of a possible
WIMP means there will be less "naturalness" in terms of the mass scale of the
WIMP. It may be that the universe doesn't care about "naturalness" and that a
lot of cosmology since the Guth era has been solving non-problems that people
have convinced themselves are problems.

